# مبارك للجميع قسم ( الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة )



## المهندس (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

مساء الخيرات ..
:15: 

نظراً لأهمية المواضيع المدرجه و كثرتها ..
تم تخصيص قسم خاص لها ..

فألف مبارك لنا هذا القسم ..

كما نشكر الأخ mzsk76 
على تشرفه بالإشراف على هذا القسم ..

متمنين له دوام التوفيق و النجاح ..


و للجميع تحياتنا الصادقة ..
​


----------



## محمد محمد شطاره (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

لنا كل الشرف في الاشراف على أحد أقسام الملتقى وبإذن الله نكون عند حسن الظن

أتمنى من كل المهندسين من كل التخصصات المشاركة بكل مفيد وجديد في هذا المجال

بهدف تفعيل الموضوع على مستوى عربي شامل انشاء الله

دوما اخواني الكرام أنتظر منكم المواضيع النوعية ، وما أحوجنا لمواضيع جديدة علمية عملية 

لا مجرد مقالات أو أبحاث احصائية ، نريد أن نتعلم كيف نصنع الطاقة المتجددة لا أن نستهلكها أيضا

لم نحسن استخدام الطاقة المحروقة فلنحسن استخدام الطاقة المتجددة والنظيفة

عشمي فيكم كبير

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وإلى الأمام دوما ملتقى المهندسين العرب والمسلمين


----------



## ahmedmido (26 مايو 2006)

قسم مفيد لنا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 مايو 2006)

*مبارك للجميع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كم فرحت بهذا الخبر:7: 

كل الاحترام لك مشرفنا المهندس ابو مازن على هذه المبادرة:20: 

وتهاني لك مشرفنا الجديد mzsk76:75: 

الاشراف تكليف لا تشريف _كان الله في عونك 

سنبذل مابوسعنا لانجاح هذا المنتدى ان شاء الله تعالى


احترامي​


----------



## ngs_t (26 مايو 2006)

الف مبروك على هذا القسم الهام جدا وخصوصا لنا نحن العرب لاننا لدينا اكبر مخزون من الطاقة المتجددة وهي الشمس الساطعة معظم ايام السنة التي نتمنى الاستفادة منها يوما ما.


وندعوا بالتوفيق لمشرفنا mzsk76


----------



## shosho2005 (26 مايو 2006)

الف مبروك على القسم


----------



## Relayman (26 مايو 2006)

congratiolation


----------



## ابو حسين (26 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف مبرووك افتتاح القسم . ونهني ونبارك الاخ mzsk76 على الاشراف . 
[/FRAME]


----------



## engsamh (26 مايو 2006)

مبروك افتتاح القسم
واتمنى أن يكون نافع لكل المهتمين و اتمنى للأخ mzsk76 التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 مايو 2006)

*مبارك علينا القسم الجديد وتشرفنا بمعرفة الأخ العزيز mzsk76*






مبارك إفتتاح هذا القسم الجديد والهام, والذي أصبح من تحديات هذا القرن, وخصوصاً أن الطاقة الغير متجددة بدأت تنضب.
كما أهنئ أخي العزيز mzsk76 بمهمة الإشراف على هذا القسم, سائلاً الله أن يوفقه في هذه المهمة
والله الموفق ​


----------



## eldaly (26 مايو 2006)

الف مبروك على هذا القسم الجديد والله يعينك اخى mzsk76 اشرافك على القسم
كما ارجو ان يكون هناك ايضا اهتمام باعاده التصنيع والاستفاده من كم المخلفات المهمله فى حياتنا فهذه ايضا طاقه مهمله
ويندرج تحت هذا القسم او قسم منفرد وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا

أتمنى منكم التعاون لانجاح الفكرة 

وهذا عشمي في خيرة المهندسين العرب والمسلمين

جزاكم الله كل خير وأنتظر منكم المعلومة القوية والمفيدة


----------



## pc2 (26 مايو 2006)

الف مبروك على القسم


----------



## هيثم فضل (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم
هذا موضوع ممتاز و هام جدا خصوصا و أن بلادنا العربية هي أنسب الاماكن علي وجه الارض يمكن استغلال الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة بها
وفقني الله و اياكم
م. هيثم فضل مصر


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.
أخي العزيز[GRADE="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF"]mzsk76[/GRADE] مبارك عليك الإشراف وعلى إفتتاح قسم الطاقة البديلة وفقك الله أخي الكريم وسدد خطاك.
بارك الله لك وفي هذا القسم وفي باقي الأقسام.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 مايو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]الف مبروك للقسم الجديد[/grade]
وان شاء الله نجد فيه الخير لأمتنا .

البغدادي


----------



## مهاجر (26 مايو 2006)

*مبرووووووك واسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نبارك لأنفسنا إفتتاح قسم مهم كنا ننتظره بفارغ الصبر

نسأل الله أن يعين أخونا mzsk76 في هذا التكليف 

نسأل الله له التوفيق والسداد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (26 مايو 2006)

مبروك للملتقى على افتتاح القسم الجديد ..
وشكر خاص جداً للمشرف العام المهندس الذي يفاجئنا بافتتاح الاقسام الجديدة .. جعل الله أعمالك في ميزان حسناتك ورزقك الصحة والعافية


----------



## محمد محمد شطاره (27 مايو 2006)

:55:سلامى للجميع:5:


----------



## المحك (27 مايو 2006)

مبروك على القسم, والى الأمام


----------



## suha (27 مايو 2006)

مبروك يا اخ mzsk76على هذا التشريف وارجوا ان تنجح بافادة الجميع


----------



## مهندس طيار (27 مايو 2006)

الف الف مبروك لنا جميعا علي افتتاح هذا القسم المهم 
وارجوا من الله تعالي ان يأتي ثماره العمليه 
ولا يكون مجرد أبحاث ومواضيع 
وان شاء الله تكون الفائده عامه باذن الله


----------



## حمزة شرقي (27 مايو 2006)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## المهندس مهند (27 مايو 2006)

*مبرووووك لنا*

التحية لجميع مشرفي واعضاء منتدانا الرائع والذي اري بوضوح نجاحه الباهر يوماً بعد يوم
وقمة هذا النجاح في رأيي هو التخصصية التي يتبعها المنتدي مما يسهل علي كل منا المشاركة والمتابعة لمواضيع بعينها حسب الرغبة. وهو الامر الذي يقود الي الاتقان كما ارى, تحقيقاً للمقولة:
لابد ان تعرف بعض الشيء عن كل الاشياء
ويجب ان تعرف كل شيء عن احد الاشياء
ودمتم لخدمة الامة الاسلامية.....


----------



## eng_maesa (27 مايو 2006)

تهانيننا اخ mzsk76
الف مبروك والى الامام.:13:


----------



## م. انجى (27 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mouna (27 مايو 2006)

i can't write in arabic i'm sorry, only i like say it's good and mabrouk
God bless and help you


----------



## raad (27 مايو 2006)

مبروك على القسم الجديد وفقكم الله


----------



## hatam20010 (27 مايو 2006)

يا هلا وغلا فيك
ويشرفنا ان تشرف علي هذا القسمmzsk76 واتمنا لك التوفيق

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## المساعد 1 (27 مايو 2006)

مشكور على الموضوع


يعطيك العافية


----------



## ostasd (28 مايو 2006)

الف مبروك والله خطوه رائعه 
نبارك لانفسنا وللاخوه جميعا ونشكر الساده المشرفين والقائمين على المنتدا


----------



## dhu (28 مايو 2006)

تهانينا على كل الجهود ولاكن الطاقه الحقيقيه هي المطالبه بمحاسبه كل مسي والمطالبه بذلك حتي لاتذهب جهود المحسنين سداء. لان من امن العقوبه اساء الادب 
يجب ان يكون شعارنا دائما محاسبه كل مسي دون ان تاخذنا فى الله لومه لائم وان نحتسب في ذلك لله عزوجل لما في ذلك حفاضا لحقوق اجيال من بعدنا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 مايو 2006)

هل تقصد أخي dhu الحفاظ على حق الفكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لم أفهم قصدك بالضبط شكرا للتفاعل وأنتظر مواضيعكم أيضا ...

شكرا


----------



## DrClick (28 مايو 2006)

*مبارك للجميع*

الف الف مبروك.!!!
ونرجو من الجميع الاشتراك وتبادل الخبرات


----------



## eprince79 (28 مايو 2006)

مبارك لجميع أعضاء المنتدى إفتتاح القسم الجديد والله يرشدنا لطريق الخير


----------



## أبوزيد (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبروك للملتقى هذا التطوير الجديد " القسم الجديد"
ومشكورين جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى الطيب
ومشكور مشرفنا المهندس
ومبروك للمشرف الجديد mzsk76 وأمنياتنا له بالتوفيق


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (29 مايو 2006)

*"faisal*arab-eng.org" <faisal*arab-eng.org*

نشكر تعاونكم معنا ونتمنى لكم دوام الخير والسعاده
ارجو تزويدنا بمعلومات حول مادة البولي اكريل امايد واستخدامه لتصفية مياه الشرب
وما هي النسبه لهذه الماده التي تكون سامه لغرض تلافيها وشكرا جزيلا.




د هادي البشير


----------



## أبو محمّد (29 مايو 2006)

*خطوة موفقة بإذن الله
أتمنى للأخ المشرف التوفيق في مهامه
وأرجو التعاون على وضع أرشيف لأسس هذا العلم، يتم من خلاله تداول المواضيع بحسب انتمائها ودرجة أهميتها،وأطمح بأن يكون لي دور فعال،ادعو لي بأن يبارك المولى لي ولكم بالوقت والجهد
والله ولي التوفيق *


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 مايو 2006)

مبارك إفتتاح هذا القسم الجديد والهام, والذي أصبح من تحديات هذا القرن, وخصوصاً أن الطاقة الغير متجددة بدأت تنضب.
كما أهنئ أخي العزيز mzsk76 بمهمة الإشراف على هذا القسم, سائلاً الله أن يوفقه في هذه المهمة
والله الموفق 
اخوك فى اللة مهندس/ ابراهيم السيد محمود


----------



## waleed_eng76 (29 مايو 2006)

*مبارك للجميع قسم الطاقات المتجددة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة مبارك للجميع قسم الطاقات المتجددة وارجو من الله ان يوفق الجميع لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين وتحية خاصة للاخ mzsk76 على هذا الانجاز الرائع :13:


----------



## اياد العزاوي (31 مايو 2006)

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم ونهنئ الاخ mzsk76 على هذا التشريف


----------



## ha33ni (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخى


----------



## د. الرجوب (31 مايو 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل الان ،، فما العمل جزاك الله خيرا؟؟؟


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (1 يونيو 2006)

الف مبروك يا اخواني 
و ان شاء الله يكون من زهرة الاقسام بالملتقي
و يا رب يفيد كل الاصدقاء
و تحياتي ليكم و ايضا دعواتي بالنجاح لكل القائمين عليه
اخوكم المهندس محمد احمد من مصر


----------



## اهم اهم (9 يونيو 2006)

انه موضوع جيد وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## eng.khudhair (19 يونيو 2006)

مبارك إفتتاح هذا القسم الجديد والهام, والذي أصبح من تحديات هذا القرن


----------



## النبراس. (11 يوليو 2007)

الاخ / م محمد الكردي

مبروك على حصولك على الاشرف على قسم الطاقة المتجددة
لعلك تذكرني.

أخوك / م السيد الهاشمي


----------



## هيثم فضل (12 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله و الي المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## فيزيووو (13 فبراير 2008)

*تهنئة*

الى الامام يا شباب


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
الف مبروووووووووووووك على القسم الرائع


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

جهدكم يا شباب الاوطان والطاقة لا تشيب في عروق الشباب


----------



## bacory200 (28 مايو 2011)

اريد بحث عن كيفية قياس كفاءة الخلية


----------



## م/السحاري (28 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الطرح المتميز


----------



## mimas (4 يناير 2013)

عزيزي المهندس فيصل المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المعذرة أني أكتب لكم هنا لأني ام أتمكن من إرسال رسالة خاصة ...
بدايةً أعتذر عن تأخري بالرد على رسالتكم المحترمة ، وذلك نظراً لعدم دخولي إلى المنتدى منذ فترة طويلة ، والحقيقة أنني عزفت عن الدخول للمنتديات بسبب الظروف النفسية التي نعيشها بسبب ما يعانيه أهلنا وبلدنا من هذه العصابة التي بلانا بها الله تعالى لأمر يعرفه ولا نعرفه 
أرجو من الله تعالى أن يعجل بفرجه 
وأشكركم جزيل الشكر على سؤالكم 
أخوكم المهندس ماجد


----------

